# My Buddy was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buddy - we're going through the same thing with my parents' dog, Cooper. He had two tumors on the spleen - had the spleen removed, but he has hemangiosarcoma, as well. We're in the beginning stages now, so I don't have much to offer in the way of advice. Cooper is 12, so my parents decided against chemo. They just want to give him the best life possible while he's still here and worry about the pain when he's gone. 

You and Buddy are in my thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear what you are going through with Buddy, just heartbreaking. Unfortunately it seems to be something that affects alot of goldens and I know many on this forum have gone through it.

We lost our 3yr old golden nearly a year ago so understand how devastated you must be. The only advice I can give is cherish every moment with Buddy and focus on creating some special memories. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Buddy and Cooper. We lost a 10 year old Samoyed, Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma (liver) without even knowing he had it. AThey did the exploratory surgery on Snobear and when we found it was on his liver we chose to say goodbye to him, while he was under anesthesia.
I would make each day, month, and more that they have a special day. 
Let them eat whatever they want and go to their favorite places.
Doctors aren't always right and they may live much longer than they think.
I will pray for them and for you.


----------



## Brodie's Mom (Aug 27, 2012)

Our Brodie's story very similiar to Buddy's. Brodie was also diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma. On 7/18 (her 7th Birthday), she was in a daze and would not eat - which is very unlike her. We soon found out her spleen ruptured and it was removed on 7/20/12, they biopsied her liver and it was clean too (just like Buddy). The emergency surgeon gave her 2-4 months. She was always very healthy too. We decided against Chemo and are fighting with a Holistic approach. Our Vet referred us to a Holistic Vet. I wanted to share what we are doing. We are almost at the 6 months milestone and she is happy and full of spirit. We pray every day for it to continue. We aren't letting ourself be unrealistic, but we are happy with the results so far. We made a "bucket list" for her and have made Youtube videos of the things we have done with her. You can see her video's on Youtube by searching: Brodie Hemangiosarcoma. She went swimming for the first time, went on a boat ride, a horse and carriage ride in downtown Atlanta, was in the Children's healthcare Xmas parade, rode in a fire truck...DO NOT GIVE UP!!! I always tell people 2-4 months is the average prognosis, but our Brodie is NOT average and I don't think Buddy is either.

Brodies Plan...

Water: Bottled/Purified

No processed treats - only fresh dried or fresh.

AM:
Merrick Grain Free Dog Food
Fresh Broccoli and Red Peppers
Pure Pumpkin with a Powder Mixture of 10 Chinese Herbs 
(2) Yunnan Biayo Capsules
(2) Fish Oil Capsules
(1) Antioxidant Chewable
(1) Cosequin
(1) dropper of Myco-Immune by Thorne (mushroom supplement)
PM:
Merrick Grain Free Dog Food
Pure Pumpkin with Powder Mixture of 10 Chinese Herbs
(2) Yunnan Biayo Capsules
(1) Fish Oil Capsules
(1) CoQ10 (200 mg)
(1) dropper of Myco-Immune by Thorne (mushroom supplement)
PM Snack: Fresh berries (blueberries and rasberries) and Apple

I hope this helps. I try to stay positive and not waste any precious time with my girl.

You and Buddy are in my prayers.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reading your post brings tears to my eyes!! In June, 2011 my Reno was diagnosed with hemangio following a splenectomy 1 day after his 11th birthday. One of the positives was that we caught it before the tumour had a chance to rupture. 

He was given 1-3 months with no chemo; 4-6 months with chemo. We opted not to do chemo primarily because of his age.

In those next few months, we made sure Reno had fun and enjoyed life to the fullest! The months went by and he continued to thrive. We didn't do anything different in terms of his diet. We continued to feed him kibble/raw but kept his diet pretty clean.

We had to say good-bye to Reno on November 19, 2012...17 months after his diagnosis. The cancer finally caught up with him. He passed peacefully at home in my arms.

Vets can be wrong!!! Reno is proof of that. Enjoy your Buddy, spoil him, spend as much time as you can with him. Be positive, think positive!!!

My thoughts are with you and Buddy.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

*How did everyone start working through it?

*You will learn to take one step at a time. For now Buddy is happy so you need to make the deliberate decision to be happy and strong otherwise the unknown can and _will_ eat you up. 

You have youth on your side so focus on the blessings. You still have many good times ahead of you to enjoy together. Do begin the YB pills asap and seek the assistance of a holistic vet. Coming here is a great positive start, also look for a hermangiosarcoma yahoo support group. Also join other pet support groups to help others and learn about healing from them.

7 is way too young. I hope that you are pleasantly surprised and beat the odds. GOOD luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you... This is not the way it is supposed to be. Please let this forum be a source of information and support as you go on this journey. There are so many people here who have been through or are going through this, you won't be alone. I wish you'd found us under better circumstances.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that you found us under such terrible circumstances. As Laurie stated, the vets aren't always correct about the amount of time. Praying that your boy has more time with you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Please do not give up. Also Vets may be wrong. 
7 is way too young. There is hope. It is going to be a journey.
One day at a time, but cherish every moment.
All the best to your Buddy.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your baby's diagnosis.
Luckily, it seems they caught it fairly early. That is time on your side IMO.
I wish him all the best and lots more time with you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your Buddy, hope you have lots of time together.


----------



## chessiee (Aug 7, 2013)

*Chessie*

My dog, Chessie, was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. She was completely fine two days ago and we brought her in yesterday because she wouldn't get up at all and eat. They first believed she had an enlarged heart and a collapsed lung but after doing an ultrasound this morning it was apparent it was a tumor on her heart. She is only 6 years old, and has barely lived the life she deserves. I have not stopped crying and cannot imagine not having her in my life. I am 15 and she is my baby. How have you gotten through it? I need advice right now, maybe just to feel a little better...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Chessie was diagnosed with Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma. It is so difficult to get such a tragic diagnosis. Dogs don't realize that they have a terminal illness. Just try to live in the moment with her. Hold her and spend as much time as possible with her and take as many pictures as you can. Keeping you both in our thoughts.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

chessiee said:


> My dog, Chessie, was just diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. She was completely fine two days ago and we brought her in yesterday because she wouldn't get up at all and eat. They first believed she had an enlarged heart and a collapsed lung but after doing an ultrasound this morning it was apparent it was a tumor on her heart. She is only 6 years old, and has barely lived the life she deserves. I have not stopped crying and cannot imagine not having her in my life. I am 15 and she is my baby. How have you gotten through it? I need advice right now, maybe just to feel a little better...


 
Did you read this article on Hemangio?

http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/hemangio.pdf


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry about your fur baby, Chessie. It is a lot for a 15 year old to handle. I hope you have support at home. Enjoy the time left with your girl, there is not much else to do.

My boy died of cardiac hemangiosarcoma last March. With a tumor in the heart, there is not much they can do.

My thoughts are with you and your girl, hoping she is still with you.


----------



## InfoForIvy (Jan 3, 2015)

Exactly two years ago you made this post and today I find myself and the others that love IVY feeling exactly the same way... Any guidance you can yield two years later? If its to painful I understand but its so hard to decide what is right and how to give back all the love She has given to me in her 11 years in only 1, 6 possibly 12 if we are lucky months.

XO


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

We went through this painful experience with our Pete. His tumor ruptured and that is how we found out. He was disagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. He was 9 years old. Our vet did not see any other tumors but my understanding is this cancer travels through the blood vessels. Unfortunately we lost him 2 weeks later. Everyone is right the vets can't say for sure how long you have. Quality of life is the key AND enjoy each and every minute you have. My thoughts are with you.


----------

